# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Progressive Columnist: I'd Vote for Biden Even If He Boiled Babies and Ate Them

## fortis

> Democrats are working overtime to get President Donald Trump ousted from the White House in November. They have gone to extremes, as evidenced by progressive Katha Pollitt's opinion piece in The Nation, saying she "would vote for Joe Biden if he boiled babies and ate them."


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethba...rce=whatfinger

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2020),dinosaur (05-23-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Old Tex (05-24-2020),Quark (05-24-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020),S-N-A-F-U (05-24-2020),TBO (05-26-2020),teeceetx (05-24-2020)

----------


## Abbey

Well, I'd vote for  Trump,  even if  he did do all the things  the left claims he did.

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Montana (05-24-2020),Quark (05-24-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020),teeceetx (05-24-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethba...rce=whatfinger


Wonder what she knows...what we all just suspect of these ghouls like Biden.

----------

Big Dummy (05-23-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Montana (05-24-2020),Quark (05-24-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Basically, what the young lady is saying is that the things President Trump has done or will do is worse than boiling babies and munching them down for dinner.

OK, challenge accepted.  Name 'em.  What has President Trump done that is worse than boiling and eating babies?

...
...
...

Go ahead, I'll wait.

TDS is real.  Mental illness is real.  We need to reopen insane asylums.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Montana (05-24-2020),Quark (05-24-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020),teeceetx (05-24-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

biden prolly does boil babies and eat them. look. even the democrats say he does.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020),teeceetx (05-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

boiling babies and eating them?

sounds more like one of hillary's pastimes.

----------

Canadianeye (05-23-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Quark (05-24-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020),teeceetx (05-24-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> boiling babies and eating them?
> 
> sounds more like one of hillary's pastimes.


when the democrats say its biden who does this, we must take their word for it. why would they lie about something like this?

----------

Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> boiling babies and eating them?
> 
> sounds more like one of hillary's pastimes.


The League of Political Ghouls....Marvels next action zeros.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-23-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Rutabaga (05-24-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

former vice president Biden? can you substantiate the claim by the democrats that you do indeed boil and eat babies?

----------

Lone Gunman (05-23-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Well, I'd vote for  Trump,  even if  he did do all the things  the left claims he did.


Like Trump getting hookers to pee on the bed in Russia that Obama supposedly slept in.  :Geez:

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-23-2020),Quark (05-24-2020)

----------


## 2cent

Katha Pollitt is sick, but so is posting, "The most beautiful woman of the 70's" as an advertisement alongside that article.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethba...rce=whatfinger


Translation:  I'm stupid, and I'm gonna vote D even if they run some dying clown even more stupid than me, and criminal, too.

That's the problem with universal franchise.  Airheads like that...their votes null out yours and mine.

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

They've got no problem butchering them.....eating them would be the next logical step in their downward spiral into total hedonism.

----------

dinosaur (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020),ruthless terrier (05-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Like Trump getting hookers to pee on the bed in Russia that Obama supposedly slept in.


That was so transparent, someone inside the D compound should have put a stop to that.

NORMAL people don't think that way.  Even Gordon Gekko didn't think that way.  Even Ivan Boesky didn't think that way.

Only sick Leftists like Pajama Boy, or that Ewe Toob censor who has had a cut-and-paste and now thinks he/she is a deer...THEY think that way.  Sick Lefties are preoccupied with bodily fluids - and sodomy, anal sex.

I have never, ever had the urge to have a strange woman urinate on me.  I cannot imagine where it comes from.  I've never known anyone else who had that urge...hell, even when I was with my ex, I'd close the door to the bathroom.

But these people - who have taken over key institutions in our world - DO think like this, because they ARE...SICK.

----------

dinosaur (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

sounds like she hates Biden almost as much as she hates Trump.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

The columnist is dead inside.

Eating "boiled babies" is no big thing to her.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

former vice president Joe Biden? now that its been divulged by the democrat party that you boil and eat babies, is this the reason you keep smelling women and girls hair? to see if theyre fresh enough?

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

right before all women aproach the fool, they should smash a rotten egg into their hair while walking up to him. like waitll theyre 5 feet away

----------

Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Basically, what the young lady is saying is that the things President Trump has done or will do is worse than boiling babies and munching them down for dinner.
> 
> OK, challenge accepted.  Name 'em.  What has President Trump done that is worse than boiling and eating babies?
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Go ahead, I'll wait.
> ...


The progressive scum doesn't work like that. They may name them for you, and then when you call them out for lying, provide links, or even first hand knowledge, the vile lying scum will smoke, spin, deflect, lie, repeat, as long as you can stand it. Oh and then if you really get them riled, they may accuse you of being 12 years old.  But just don't be a science denier! We all know men have babies all the time! And of course they may tell you that Trump has lied over 18,000 times now, but they can't list any of them without using sources like "someone", "undisclosed employees", "reliable sources", "A close advisor", etc. 

Who would have thought our country would ever be this f-ked up?

----------

dinosaur (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The progressive scum doesn't work like that. They may name them for you, and then when you call them out for lying, provide links, or even first hand knowledge, the vile lying scum will smoke, spin, deflect, lie, repeat, as long as you can stand it. Oh and then if you really get them riled, they may accuse you of being 12 years old.  But just don't be a science denier! We all know men have babies all the time! And of course they may tell you that Trump has lied over 18,000 times now, but they can't list any of them without using sources like "someone", "undisclosed employees", "reliable sources", "A close advisor", etc. 
> 
> Who would have thought our country would ever be this f-ked up?


Single motherhood, absent fathers, and mainstreaming pot use, has done this.

These trends and intoxicants came...and we were told, no big deal.

Many of us knew better.  And, sure enough, in a generation...we have Idiocracy.  Forty-and-Under, sexually perverted, hating men, hating authority, and unable to think clearly.

Q.E.D.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

Crooked Career Politicians, like Joe Biden come to govt with little in their pockets, and will leave as Multi-Millionaires.  How is this possible?  Simple, they *SELL influence and Favors!


*

----------

dinosaur (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

*as evidenced by progressive Katha Pollitt's opinion piece in The Nation, saying she "would vote for Joe Biden if he boiled babies and ate them."*_

I'm sure that she would just like I'm sure that a lot of democrats feel the same way & agree with her. 
And much like they have done with sex with children they would come out & say that it was really ok to boil & eat babies._

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

This only proves that they are all communists and that they worship their ideology above all else in life.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020),S-N-A-F-U (05-24-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

i believe her...

the left has dehumanized babies for decades and now wanting them aborted at birth, so ts not much of a stretch for them to think of cooking and eating them...


"babies, babies, i loves to eat"


bite they tiny heads off, and nibble at they tiny feet"...


unknown prog

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2020),East of the Beast (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Single motherhood, absent fathers, and mainstreaming pot use, has done this.
> 
> These trends and intoxicants came...and we were told, no big deal.
> 
> Many of us knew better.  And, sure enough, in a generation...we have Idiocracy.  Forty-and-Under, sexually perverted, hating men, hating authority, and unable to think clearly.
> 
> Q.E.D.


Don't forget bread and circuses.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),JustPassinThru (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

She sums up the prog mentality perfectly!

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-24-2020),Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *as evidenced by progressive Katha Pollitt's opinion piece in The Nation, saying she "would vote for Joe Biden if he boiled babies and ate them."*_
> 
> I'm sure that she would just like I'm sure that a lot of democrats feel the same way & agree with her. 
> And much like they have done with sex with children they would come out & say that it was really ok to boil & eat babies._


Both acts, sex and consumption, are...using children.

Using those weaker.  Using others.  Because others, the weaker, do not matter.

THEY matter.

That's beyond self-absorption.  That's sociopathology.  That's what affected/affects Bill and Hill.

Sociopaths are incapable of altruism; they cannot relate to the feelings and needs of others.

Which, now, describes a whole generation we have.  Coincidentally, when they were born, 25-30 years ago, we had our leader, glorified in the mediuh, his crimes covered by that mediuh...had him in our faces, constantly, while being told his latest outrages "didn't rise to the level..."

----------

Canadianeye (05-24-2020),East of the Beast (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Don't forget bread and circuses.


I don't know if you meant it as a dry sarcasm, but that's correct.

Separating work and reward.  They want the fruits of labor without labor.  They want government to LOOT OTHERS for their benefit.

----------

jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Both acts, sex and consumption, are...using children.
> 
> Using those weaker.  Using others.  Because others, the weaker, do not matter.
> 
> THEY matter.
> 
> That's beyond self-absorption.  That's sociopathology.  That's what affected/affects Bill and Hill.
> 
> Sociopaths are incapable of altruism; they cannot relate to the feelings and needs of others.
> ...


Hillary is definitely a sociopath. No doubt in my mind whatsoever.

----------

East of the Beast (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),JustPassinThru (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> Progressive Columnist: I'd Vote for Biden Even ‘If He Boiled Babies and Ate Them’


 Is anybody mildly surprised by this? Or doubt it?

Not me.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2020),East of the Beast (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I don't know if you meant it as a dry sarcasm, but that's correct.
> 
> Separating work and reward.  They want the fruits of labor without labor.  They want government to LOOT OTHERS for their benefit.


I just meant not to overlook the great distractions of our day and how obsessed some people are with them. Things like football, baseball, basketball, nascar, movies, TV, and the pizzas and beer etc, that go with it. Some people care for nothing else.

----------


## Abbey

Democrats  don't  care about  babies,  so it means  nothing  for  them to make  that statement.

----------

Canadianeye (05-25-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020),US Conservative (05-24-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Democrats  don't  care about  babies,  so it means  nothing  for  them to make  that statement.



Curiously, in the UK, the opposite is true.

Babies are a valuable resource. They are produced by underage girls on benefits from dysfunctional families. This creates huge numbers of pointless jobs in social work. The babies can be taken into care (more social workers) or fostered out (more social workers), Theres all sorts of opportunities to create child protection jobs, diversity officers, adoption vetting... the list is endless. You start ofc by teaching sexuality to kids at an early age (more teachers needed).

Its a huge left wing industry.

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-24-2020),Conservative Libertarian (05-24-2020),jirqoadai (05-24-2020),Lone Gunman (05-24-2020),S-N-A-F-U (05-25-2020),US Conservative (05-24-2020)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethba...rce=whatfinger



What can one expect?


Unfortunately, the idea of murdering ones progeny for convenience sake is a popular step in our depraved and sadistic culture.  Borne out in an era where the word 'sadism' was coined: 

*The poster boy for abortion proponents:*
"Dread not infanticide; the crime is imaginary: we are always mistress of what we carry in our womb, and we do no more harm in destroying this kind of matter than in evacuating another, by medicines, when we feel the need."-- Marquis De Sade 1740-1814, French Author

----------


## Trinnity

Katha Pollitt

----------


## 2cent

:Puke: 

(Thanks a lot. lol)

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-25-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Katha Pollitt


Lotta chardonnay in evidence.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Katha Pollitt


I'm sure that her girlfriend is just as pretty.

----------

2cent (05-25-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

I'd like to thank her. She outed herself for the vile scab of humanity she is. More than a few people who read her wickedness...want nothing to do with her political grotesqueness. Oh sure, the radically insane will always clap with glee...as they shrink in numbers - because some people always peel away for such horrible mindsets as she expressed.

Everybody knows.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-26-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

here ya go .. you hateful old hag .. all boiled up and ready for you and Joe  :Zombies Erschreckt:

----------

